# Hi from ohio



## r2rworld (Mar 4, 2007)

Great site lots of interesting info
I been smoking foods for about 6 month,but grilling for years
I have a propane grill I used with 3 burner gas grill w/side burner,that i use to cook foods indirect method of smoking.i'm buying
a Cookshack Smokette II Electric Smoker Oven,wonder'n if anyone else had a Cookshack Smokette II Electric Smoker Oven?all information appreaciated!!!!


----------



## meowey (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you are here!

Ask lots of questions, the friendly folks here at SMF will make answer.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## illini (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome *r2rworld* to the SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There are a lot of MES guys here with posts that may be partially relative to your Cookshack.

If you read the electric forums you may get some insight relative to your needs.

Welcome, come on in and enjoy your stay here


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey... Welcome to the SMF


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Can't help ya with that smoker, but I'm glad you're here.


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome, I think you will find everything ya need to red-up some fine Q!


----------



## bud's bbq (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to a great font of information on all things smoked!!

I'm a bare foot boy from Ohio, what part of the Buckeye state are you from?


----------



## smoked (Mar 4, 2007)

welcome to smf  I don't have that smoker but have heard great things about it.  I'd also suggest getting both books by cookshack as well "get smokin' " and "Still smokin' "  bunch of great recipes in them!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome r2rWorld -

I don't hvae a Cookshack Smokette II Electric Smoker Oven wither but there's a few of them here somewhere. Just look around ...


----------



## r2rworld (Mar 5, 2007)

columbus,ohio


----------



## ultramag (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF r2rworld!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF r2rworld. Glad you found us!!!!


----------



## uncle frog (Mar 11, 2007)

A big and quick mid-west welcome !!


----------



## smokincowboy (Mar 11, 2007)

welcome.  I to am in OHIO just down 71 by the Jeffersonville outlet malls


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF r2- glad to have you with us. Enjoy the site!!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF*


----------



## bigb (Mar 17, 2007)

Another Ohio boy to add to the list.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I got a Brinkmann Gourmet charcoal smoker a few weeks ago. Used it last Friday for the first time, I smoked a 4lb whole chicken. It turned out incredible....I really impressed 4 people that ate it. I might try some ribs or a beef brisket this weekend. Cool website, and I am looking forward to hanging out here and learning from some of the best!


----------



## roksmith (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice to see more Ohio fellers in here...just coming into smoking season here in the great buckeye state.
I think we've got the whole state covered now.
Anything you need, just ask.
I did add a little electric smoker to my stable this winter...but my wood burner "brutus" should have his winter retro-fit and maintenance completed soon and will be pumping out the beautiful blue smoke on no time.
Can't wait...these winters are tough...I'm Jonesing for some real BBQ.


----------



## da pigman (Apr 8, 2007)

Welcome from cincy


----------



## da pigman (Apr 8, 2007)

Being from Columbus ......Did you know this Oct. 19th and 20th in Nelsonville by you is the Smoked Meat and BBQ fest..Kansas City Society sanctioned event.  I believe the 1st weekend is the Paul Buyon Fest.


----------



## goat (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## iceboxbbq (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome r2rWorld


----------



## lobo (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome to the forum r2rworld! Good information on electric smokers here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=24 

Look out world....we could have an electric smokin stampede


----------



## short one (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome r2rworld.


----------



## flash (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, my Dad was from Ohio. Toledo area. Off course he got smart and moved us to Florida. Home of the Gators. You Ohio boys better stick to smoking and leave the Football and B-Ball to us Florida boys.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 11, 2007)

A hearty welcome from " the Great White North " .... I'm sure you will enjoy SMF


----------



## da pigman (Apr 13, 2007)

Im a thinking that you finish this year football on news years eve against the Bengals....We (Bengals) will still be playing....going all the way.


----------

